
High School Students Launch Your Startup - YouthStartups
http://www.catapultideas.com
======
YouthStartups
We help high school students launch startups. If you have your own idea, or
are looking to join a team and help another high schooler scale their venture,
Apply to catapult. The 2016 summer program takes place in Silicon Valley,
Chicago, and NYC. Your team will be paired with professional advisors from our
business partners like Google, McKinsey, Facebook and others. The program
culminates in Demo Day, where you pitch your startup for prospective seed-
level funding.

------
smt88
Title should be: High school students: launch your startup.

The meaning is totally changed by missing that semi-colon or comma.

